# on 4.5.605 /2.3.3/Build 4.5.1_57_DX-35



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

I am new to the forums and am wondering what to flash to, I blocked the .621 push and would like to update from 2.3.3 I am rooted with Droid 2 bootstrapper installed. I am basically happy with this buid but it seems a little clunky and not really responsive at times. Suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I suggest updating to 621 and rooting with the live root cd. Then installing any ROM you think you might like.


----------



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion, but looking at the CM7 Wiki it suggests being on .602 or .605 is there a advantage to going to .621 first?


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Well you could just follow the outdated wiki if you want...







That wiki was probably written before there was a root method for 621. Now there is a root method. I don't believe the update really matters that much(mostly kernel fixes and a better radio), but there is no reason not to upgrade.

You can run whatever gingerbread kerneled ROM you want regardless of what gingerbread kernel you are on. There are some ROMs that have a kernel check in them. If that is the case, it will be specified in the thread for the ROM.


----------



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

The Kernel fixes, better radio and a root method for .621 are reason enough to update. Are there other stable builds since CM7 I use camera, video and tether alot and want to make sure everything still works after Installiing the new ROM.


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Each ROM has it's own bugs. I only work with ICS stuff which has bugs but it's getting better each week. If you don't mind the built in tether not working aokp-kanged works well. Tether support can be found in market place apps. camera works if you set it to 8mp.

Open Android runs really well and isn't as ugly as most gingerbread ROMs http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38403-openandroid-vxlr-v220-stable-waroma-fixed-customizer-added-optional-components-installer-to-aroma-01242012/

I personally like the smooth UI feel of ICS over gingerbread. But Gingerbread is way better with battery. I don't mind sacrificing battery for performance and pretty interfaces though.


----------



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

I have (for spare parts) a second DX with a few dead pixels I will update this phone first and see what ROM fits my needs best. I do need the battery life to be good since at work I do not always have access to charging until I leave for the day.

So on the .621 is there one that is any better stock rooted, Deoxed, modded?


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Open android is great

Sent from my unicorn covered droid x


----------



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

Dubbsy said:


> I suggest updating to 621 and rooting with the live root cd. Then installing any ROM you think you might like.


So is using a prerooted deoxed .621 from sd card not recomended? I am on rooted .605 withh Droid 2 Bootstrapper installed, how would you reccomend I get
Open Android installed from here?
Thanks


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I would sbf or take the ota then root it via the root CD posted. But that's me. Do what you like.

To get OA download it, boot to cwm, install it.

Sent from my unicorn covered droid x


----------



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

So I have found RSD Lite 5.4.4 ; Official Droid X 4.5.621 SBF and OA-VXLR_2.2.0_Installer_Spz0 but I cannot find the live root CD you speak of, could you point me in the right direction, is there a toolbox download that has all these in it I have been scouring the forums for hours trying to find what I think are the right tools.

Thank You


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31737-root-droid-x-root-method-for-234-45621-does-not-require-milestone-sbf/


----------



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

I really need be sure to backup my phone B 4 I update, I have texts, photos, videos and voicemail I will not loose and I have everything for sure except the Texts: How can i be sure all of these are saved also? Will a nandroid backup save my texts?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

A nandroid does save your texts. I was flashing my Droid X occasionally before I moved to the Bionic.

Believe it or not, my Droid X still runs on the 605 kernel with the radio from 621. Reason I don't use that kernel is mainly because Motorola did something in the boot process to prevent any SBF file from working prior to 621. Though it is a non issue at this point since a 621SBF does exist, but hey, even I like to see what the phone came with at first once in a blue moon.

AOSP ROMs such as CM and AOKP, they don't matter what kernel is running on the device due to the 2nd-init process. The only ROMs that due matter are the Blur-based ROMs like Liberty, Vortex, and the liking. The topics for those ROMs will tell you which build is for what, so normally you won't have any problems with them. Personally I'm partial to CM7 for the Droid X, CM9 has its own issues since battery life with that is not all that great. I had some good battery running Pooka's CM7 build before his big crash and it worked wonders off of Rev's base.

Just my two cents from a former DX user.


----------



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

Good to know, I was hopping nandroid was the ticket.

I have a second DX with OTA .621 on it .....can I flash it B 4 it is activated on my account? I just did a factory reset but it needs a new screen B 4 I activate it.

I have been thinking CM7 would be a major upgrade from what I am on currently, can I run Open Android on .605?

I think I will keep this phone on .605 and order another screen for the .621.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

You can flash whatever you want regardless of activation state of the device. My Droid X isn't even active on my account as I've got the Bionic, I just have it around for other things.

Though, I don't know what this Open Android is though..


----------



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

Dubbsy said:


> Each ROM has it's own bugs. I only work with ICS stuff which has bugs but it's getting better each week. If you don't mind the built in tether not working aokp-kanged works well. Tether support can be found in market place apps. camera works if you set it to 8mp.
> 
> Open Android runs really well and isn't as ugly as most gingerbread ROMs http://rootzwiki.com...aroma-01242012/
> 
> I personally like the smooth UI feel of ICS over gingerbread. But Gingerbread is way better with battery. I don't mind sacrificing battery for performance and pretty interfaces though.


Here is the link to Open Android says it runs on Gingerbread so I should be good to load it


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

That would be why I didn't recognize it. I ran the original, Vortex Liberated for a while. If you flash it on a 605 kernel, you'll need to also flash the WiFi fix along with it. If you do intend to update to the 621 kernel, the fix is not needed. Though something seems backwards about it, but then again.. what do I know about dev'ing. Either way, as long as you are on a Gingerbread kernel (why wouldn't you be? =P), you'll be fine. There are only two things required to be on the Froyo kernel: Official CyanogenMod and any basing on that build and not updating them to the GB kernel. Rev's/Pooka's CM7 is built on the GB kernel, so you'd be fine with those.


----------



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

I am trying to root the .621 phone I have I got it from a friend who upgraded it is completly stock I swapped the LCD/Touchscreen to my phone, anyway it just keeps going to the stock activation screen, how do I root it from here? I have the "Droid2_D2G_DX_DX2-RootCD-2012.iso" now what?

Thanks


----------



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

Got it the "Droid2_D2G_DX_DX2-RootCD-2012.iso" has all the needed instructions in a step by step boot disk ....Wonderful!!!


----------



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

I cannot seem to get CWM to load I tried loading clockwork manager and installing CWM from there but it didnt seem to work it just kept loading to the stock bootloader....so I uninstalled Clockwork Manager and was going to reinstall and now Google playstore says no connection I can pull it up thru the browser but it says Rom Manager is already installed and doesnt want to load. Where might I find a way to manually load this and somewhere to dowmload CWM 5.0.2.0 or better yet can i burn a disk to load tools I need on my DroidX?


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Delete the need for speed files and flash files out of your preinstall folder.

I dont know what steps you are following or if you are just cherry picking pieces of information from random posts. It goes like this:

Root
Remove the extra garbage from preinstall folder via your favorite root explorer
D2Bootstrap - either the one that installs 2.3 or the one that installs 5.0. Both work for installing a ROM
Reboot to recovery from the bootstrap app
Nandroid Backup
Then do whatever you want

You dont need 5.0.2.0 to install a ROM. All my ROMs come with 5.0.2.0 built into the bootmenu. As does Open Android and any other that uses bootmenu.


----------



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for your help!!! 
I was Cherry picking thru different posts and did stumble on "themib AKA sd_shadow's collection of Links,FAQ's, Guides,Rooting, SBF's,ROMs.....WOW feels like I found the Holy Grail of Android Andy. https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-Oj1a1wNZKhZMPUqU_6KzzYzQJ2RKzvvumTx-41f3h4/edit


----------



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

I loaded Pooka-CM4DX-GB-20120519.zip and it seems stable ....... can I try any CM7 themes or are they specific to this build?


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Is the cm4dx a cm7 ROM? If it is any cm7 theme should work (at least mostly)

Sent from my unicorn covered droid x


----------



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

In Settings/About phone "Android version 2.3.7" "Kernel version 2.6.32.9-g1282440" "Mod version CyanogenMod-7.1.0-DROIDX-KANG"


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Any CM7 theme you find in the play store will work fine in Pooka's CM7 build. I've had plenty when I used it on mine.


----------



## alfred (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks good to know.


----------

